# 26.2 seatpost



## Soltydog (19 May 2009)

I'm after a 26.2mm seatpost in silver for my project bike, to replaced the scratched one I have at present. Anyone have a decent one knocking around they want to offload before i buy a new one 

Cheers


----------

